# Definitive answer - 68 national HD channels?



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The November 26 edition of _Broadcasting & Cable _includes a list of national HD cable channels prepared by the trade publication's staff. They don't include broadcast networks. But they did include Dish's VOOM channels and the cable-owned Mojo channel. They don't make any reference to content.



> Here's a list of what's out there:
> 
> Animal Planet HD
> Animania HD
> ...


Here's what the publication says about itself:



> For over 75 years Broadcasting & Cable has been the definitive news source on every aspect of the television industry: programming, finance, technology, regulatory and media trends.
> 
> Broadcasting & Cable covers the entire spectrum of broadcast, cable, satellite, telco, multimedia, broadband, and other emerging technologies, and is the single most reliable source of industry news and information available.
> 
> Broadcasting & Cable online (www.broadcastingcable.com) - the magazine's web site - provides breaking news, daily updates, blogs, podcasts, videos, user generated content, early previews of the print edition, a searchable database and hundreds of industry links.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me it's just advertising of the magazine.
We saw those counts/lists so many times already.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Any list that claims Playboy HD and Spice HD is suspect.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

harsh said:


> Any list that claims Playboy HD and Spice HD is suspect.


I agree. I think someone needs to define what are general home-viewer HD channels with at least 30% prime time HD content and not movies. I guess I think it should include stuff in the medium cost "cable" package - no premium packages. We are going to get premium HD offered by every vendor.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Well Voom channels are starting to show up on cable systems so they qualify as National for that reason as well as being 24 hour a day HD. 

Playboy and Spice in HD.... Shudder, Some things shouldn't be in HD.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've been keeping a "national" HD channel list since February 2007. 
It's probably where B&C got its data to start with. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80202


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TBoneit said:


> Playboy and Spice in HD.... Shudder, Some things shouldn't be in HD.


My point was that I don't think they are available any more.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

This obsession with counts is quite humorous to me. :lol: 

All I know is that I am seeing lots of HD content and really enjoying it all. :hurah:


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> This obsession with counts is quite humorous to me. :lol:
> 
> All I know is that I am seeing lots of HD content and really enjoying it all. :hurah:


Agreed there, as long as the HD keeps coming, who cares who has the most. Good competition makes for more HD.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'd rather have 35 24/7 HD channels than 200 who give you 4-5 hours of HD a day.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> I'd rather have 35 24/7 HD channels than 200 who give you 4-5 hours of HD a day.


Huh? Why?

35x24 = 840, 200 x 5 = 1000. The second is more hours of total available HD.

Either way, I'm sure that both are enough to fill the 2 - 4 hours a day that most people watch.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh Come on, It is the American way. Quantity over Quality....

Don't believe me, ask the plastic surgeons about implants.... BTW to me they usually result in grotesque mishappen feminine parts, Pam Anderson's for example. She looked better before the implants. More natural look & shape & motion.

Give me a good quality 8oz. steak vs a 1Lb. tough tasteless steak everytime. Well marbelled of course for taste.
Obviously I'm in the minority when it comes to making mountains out of molehills.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/06/ask-engadget-hd-does-cable-satellite-or-fiber-provide-more-hd/

Engadget breaks it down nicely and picks D*


----------

